# So out of it...upgrade time



## misol (Apr 20, 2021)

I have a 5D Mark II and am wondering what people think of my upgrade options.  I mostly shoot people, especially kids.  I love being able to capture many frames in one click.  I am interesting in learning videography, but I am not going to use it for long periods of shooting.  But I have never gotten great results with video on my 5D mkII.  

Budget: any
Lenses:  I have some beautiful L lenses and I want to be able to use them
Use:  Mostly people/kids, fast action, short videos
Wishes: Great video quality, great burst ability, high quality, sturdy build

Thanks to anyone who can help me out.  I have been out of the photography game for 8 years


----------



## nokk (Apr 20, 2021)

sony has some great options and you can get an adapter to use your canon lenses.  autofocus will still work with the right adapter.  i'd also adapted my old canon L lenses on to a fuji 50r, some cropping was required.  but ultimately i opted to invest in better glass for the fuji.


----------



## weepete (Apr 21, 2021)

How about an EOS R5? Looks like a good mirrorless option. I think you'll need an adapter to use those L lenses otherwise a 5DmkIV would be a more traditional DSLR option that would use your current lenses without an adapter.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 21, 2021)

weepete said:


> How about an EOS R5? Looks like a good mirrorless option. I think you'll need an adapter to use those L lenses otherwise a 5DmkIV would be a more traditional DSLR option that would use your current lenses without an adapter.



Yeah, EOS to R adapter needed.  Sometimes they come supplied, depends on the deal.


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 26, 2021)

If money is not an issue I’d go with the R5.  Mirrorless is the wave of the future but the current EF lenses work great.  If you’re not ready to drop $3500 for a body, then look at the R6.

In today’s environment, if I were upgrading, I would not go the DSLR route (and I say that as someone who has a 5D4 and 7D2).


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 5, 2021)

I opted for a refurbished Canon EOS 90D, in large part due to my lenses, which are designed for APS-C format. It is supposed to be a great camera for videographers, although I haven't done any of that. If you have EF lenses, then that might be an option. The down side might be that the 90D is an APS-C, and not a full-frame camera.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 5, 2021)

That is a wonderful camera and the Canon 5D Mark IV is even better. Great low light performance and excellent AF.


----------

